# Mixer error



## Levenson (Dec 21, 2008)

Well the mixer give me this 

$ mixer                         
mixer: SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK: Device not configured

$ mixer -f /dev/mixer0
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer cd       is currently set to  75:75
Mixer rec      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer igain    is currently set to  50:50
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
Mixer line1    is currently set to 100:100
Mixer line2    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer line3    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer dig1     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer dig2     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer dig3     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer phin     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer phout    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer video    is currently set to  75:75
Recording source: mic


I think i should create a link with name mixer with the destination mixer0, but 

ln -s /dev/mixer /dev/mixer0 

doesn't work. what should i do? Is it possible to create link on the file with attribute "Ñ"? 

for ex i have some links 


```
$ ls -la /dev/net*
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel         7 Dec 21 16:50 /dev/net1 -> net/sk0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel         8 Dec 21 16:50 /dev/net2 -> net/fwe0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel         9 Dec 21 16:50 /dev/net3 -> net/fwip0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel         9 Dec 21 16:50 /dev/net4 -> net/plip0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel         7 Dec 21 16:50 /dev/net5 -> net/lo0
crw-------  1 root  wheel    0,   3 Dec 21 16:50 /dev/network

/dev/net:
total 1
dr-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel       512 Dec 21 16:50 .
dr-xr-xr-x  5 root  wheel       512 Dec 21 22:50 ..
crw-------  1 root  wheel    0,  55 Dec 21 16:50 fwe0
crw-------  1 root  wheel    0,  57 Dec 21 16:50 fwip0
crw-------  1 root  wheel    0,  92 Dec 21 16:50 lo0
crw-------  1 root  wheel    0,  69 Dec 21 16:50 plip0
crw-------  1 root  wheel    0,  43 Dec 21 16:50 sk0
```


----------



## Levenson (Dec 21, 2008)

sorry mistake) 
ln -s /dev/mixer0 /dev/mixer 

and i'm forget to say that i'm doing this

sudo rm /dev/mixer 

The link with other names creates perfectly but "mixer"..


----------



## Djn (Dec 21, 2008)

The right way to do this is in /etc/devfs.conf - try _link mixer0 mixer_ .

I'm not entirely sure what the right way to reload these things on the fly is, but _mount -t devfs none /dev_ seems to work.


----------



## Levenson (Dec 22, 2008)

Djn said:
			
		

> The right way to do this is in /etc/devfs.conf - try _link mixer0 mixer_ .
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what the right way to reload these things on the fly is, but _mount -t devfs none /dev_ seems to work.



Thanks, but it doesn't work for me. After mounting, /dev/mixer creates again. And it's not a link to /dev/mixer0

I add to devfs.conf 
link mixer0 mixer_test  and it's work perfectly. The problem is that i can't create link with the name mixer in /dev


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2008)

Djn said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure what the right way to reload these things on the fly is, but _mount -t devfs none /dev_ seems to work.



/etc/rc.d/devfs restart


----------



## Levenson (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for all. I did it. I have delete oss and after restart it's begin working.


----------

